# Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van



## topdownman (Jan 29, 2010)

My wife and I want to replace the sleeper sofa in our 95 Holiday Rambler Endeavor with an ultraleather model.  We've upgraded all of the interior except for the sofa (it's the last green piece left).  Does anyone have experience with this company?

http://www.discountvantruck.com/rvsofabeds/motorhomefurnituresofasFrontier-I.htm

Their prices are good, but I'm curious about the quality.  Our RV is only a weekend unit and maybe two long trips a year.

Any info would be appreciated!  

Mark


----------



## jimkate (Mar 2, 2010)

Re: Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van

We dealt with them.  We did not have a good experience.  There are other good reputable furniture firms that we will go to next time.

Jim Sanderson
1995 Monaco Dynasty 36'
Canada, eh?


----------



## topdownman (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van

Can you elaborate?


----------



## jimkate (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van

O.K. Last summer we ordered 2 captains chairs, and a sofa with drawer, delivered to our son in California by an agreed date in October.  The furniture never arrived. We phoned them 2 or 3 times a day.  Each time we phoned, it was as if it was our first call about our order.  Two days before we had to leave our son's home, we told them we were reversing the credit card transaction. Suddenly they said if we wanted our furniture, we could drive two hours to a truck loading dock and pick it up.  So we did, and quickly installed it.  Quality: materials-good. Workmanship-fair to poor. Driver's captain chair bolted right in. Passenger captain chair with new automatic base did not.  Plus that chair had the footrest. The seat pan is almost 2' deep! The sofa is assembled wrong.  The seat drops down over the front of the drawer and jams.  We are taking the sofa apart and reassembling it properly.  Sloppy wiring.  Sorry. Long story, but that's the gist of it. Installed. Looks good. Life goes on.  Next time, we'll try someone else.
Jim Sanderson, 1995 Monaco Dynasty 36', Canada, eh?


----------



## jimkate (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van

My reply was getting really long, so I decided to send it and add this reply.  I think that they know how to make good furniture.  The quality of materials is very good.  I really believe that they had lost our order, and didn't want to admit it.  But they didn't know how to communicate that with us.  The shoddy workmanship we received, I think, was because they were throwing the furniture together in a mad scramble to try to save the order.  I could be wrong, but that's what I suspect. A little openness and honesty on their part would have made our experience with them a whole lot different, and we probably would have ended up feeling like we'd like to try them again sometime. ..... But..... life goes on.

Jim Sanderson
1995 Monaco Dynasty 36'
Canada, eh?


----------



## topdownman (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van

Thanks Jim, I appreciate the reply.  We are looking to replace the sofa bed in our Holiday Rambler with one of their Ultraleather units.  The problem I have is that even with the shipping from California to Louisville, they are nearly $1000 cheaper than what I can find elsewhere.  We only use the unit on weekends, so I may take the chance and see what happens with the couch.  I'm not going for the drawer option.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van

Mark, when I pulled my sleeper sofa out I had to dismantle it to the frame to get it out the door and we too have a holiday rambler but ist a newer model.


----------



## jimkate (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van

Mark,
The sofa we bought from Discountvantruck fit very easily through our door, opened flat as a bed.  We ordered ours without armrests, that helped.  But I think the armrests are easy to remove if necessary.  We had two old sofas to remove.  One came out easily.  One had to be torn apart. 

We are having trouble with our new furniture getting really dirty, and we haven't found that 'magic' cleaner to get it clean. 

I can't argue with your reasoning.  Please let us know how it works out for you.  

Jim Sanderson    
1995 Monaco Dynasty 36'
Canada, eh?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van

do as i do ,, use old bed sheets on all the furniture ,, and throw rugs in the floors ,, i know this sounds kinda odd ,, but it saves the furniture and the flooring ,, and while u'r at it ,, a good coat of car wax on the counter tops and chrome sink fixtures ,, keeps them looking as new ,,  and alot easier to keep clean     :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## topdownman (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van

I've had my old sofa out once before when we replaced the carpet, so getting the old one out won't be a problem.  The new one I'm ordering does have arms, but they are removeable.  Hopefully I won't have to pull the windshield to install it  

I'll take pics when I'm finished and let you know how this works out.  We are going to order the dark brown ultraleather.


----------



## topdownman (Apr 27, 2010)

Re: Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van

Well, our sofa arrived today from Discount Truck & Van.  It's an ultraleather sleeper sofa in brown with the arms.  I unboxed it about an hour ago.  It looks super...I've very happy.  It also sits very nice.  I will probably install it tonight.  I will have to remove the arms but it looks like there's just 4 bolts holding them on.  The rest should be easy.  I'll take a picture and post it when it's finished.


----------



## topdownman (Apr 29, 2010)

Re: Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van

Here are a few pics:

http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae203/sixtires58/sofa1.jpg

http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae203/sixtires58/sofa2.jpg


----------



## Clay L (Apr 29, 2010)

Re: Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van



> jimkate - 3/4/2010  9:00 PM
> 
> Mark,
> 
> ...



If it is Ultraleather you can see cleaning instructions  HERE
They say to use an alcohol based cleaner for stains (Fantastic or Formula 409).
For ordinary cleaning use soap and water.
We have a spray bottle of water with a little Dawn that we use most of the time.

Note that true Ultraleather is a polyurethane product and not vinyl so vinyl cleaners should not be used.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 4, 2010)

Re: Replacing our sleeper sofa - Discount Truck & Van

Pls don't take this the wrong way, but, why worry about the furniture getting dirty if you're just going to cover it up with a sheet? I guess I'd enjoy the looks of it until it got to the really bad stage and THEN cover it up?


----------

